# A friend suggested I share these here



## CherryHBombMom (Jun 29, 2015)

Any suggestions would really be welcome. I don't know anything about photography but I love taking pics of wildlife. I'd like for them to be better.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2015)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 29, 2015)

WELCOME to the photo forum 

Those are a great way to start and feel free to post more


----------



## mattech (Jun 29, 2015)

Great pics


----------



## Crickett (Jun 29, 2015)

Cool pics! Welcome to the photog forum. I don't post much in here anymore but I still enjoy others shots. What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 30, 2015)

You got me way too close in that first picture!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## CherryHBombMom (Jun 30, 2015)

*Thanks*

JustUs4all that's where I want to be. Isn't she beautiful!
Crickett, these were taken with a Canon PowerShot SX30. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 30, 2015)

Wow!  Quite a portfolio - let me add my welcome to the photo forum as well.  As far as suggestions, you might want to review the sticky threads above - lots of good info in there.  And keep on posting pics please.


----------



## cre8foru (Jul 1, 2015)

Awesome. I love snake pics. Where did you find those Cottonmouths?


----------



## CherryHBombMom (Jul 1, 2015)

*Thanks*

Cre8foru, they are in our pond and creek. That's mostly what we see.


----------



## cre8foru (Jul 1, 2015)

CherryHBombMom said:


> Cre8foru, they are in our pond and creek. That's mostly what we see.


 Awesome! I had to drive almost to South Carolina to find a Cottonmouth to photograph.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jul 1, 2015)

Pretty neat! That one with the snapper and snake is awesome. Ive seen a snake eat a fish, but not a snapper eatin a snake!


----------



## seeker (Jul 3, 2015)

Wow, simply amazing.


----------



## one hogman (Jul 3, 2015)

CherryHBombMom said:


> JustUs4all that's where I want to be. Isn't she beautiful!
> Crickett, these were taken with a Canon PowerShot SX30. Thanks for the welcome.



Great pics!!! but be careful those things bite


----------



## CherryHBombMom (Jul 3, 2015)

g0nef1sshn I was very excited about the find. It was tearing that snake up until it saw me. It pulled the snake under some creek debris and hid out till I left.

One hogman, I'll keep that in mind. 

Thanks again for the comments.


----------



## GAJoe (Jul 5, 2015)

All are nice. Something about #2 stands out to me. It has that realistic HDR look to it. Like I'm seeing the actual scene. Well done!
  I've had one close encounter with a cottonmouth. I told the two guys that were with me what it was and they didn't agree. I was going to pin it's head down  and show them. It was stretched out full length and I was to the side. Unlike most snakes that I've caught it reacted immediately to the stick getting close and did a 90 degree re-position and shot between us in a split second. We were all over each other trying to get out of it's path. I'll never do that again. A nasty evil lookin snake they are.


----------



## CherryHBombMom (Jul 6, 2015)

GAJoe, #2 is a favorite of mine because the moss on the tree really bring out the colors on the snake. I am very cautious and certainly would not try to catch one. Those pictures I took in May they were coiled and stayed put a good while as I took pictures but for the most part they are on high alert especially now that it's so hot. The snake in #8 lives in those rocks on our dam and she knows I'm there before I can get my camera set. It's hard to get a good pic of her. I've heard of them chasing people but so far that hasn't happened to me. They are quick to go the other direction and boy do they camo well.


----------



## howardsrock (Jul 8, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## rip18 (Jul 9, 2015)

Good ones and welcome!  Keep the cool shots coming!

Advice?  Get down as close to eye level.  Shoot when the light is good (not too bright to avoid the bright highlights & dark shadows).  And fill the frame.  Looks like you're getting it!


----------

